# Geez these flipping yellow flies!!!!!!!



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

And those are the kid friendly words that describe these demons from hell! Does anyone have a sure fire way of keeping these things away, homemade or otherwise? When we were at the river Sunday you couldn't enjoy fishing for swatting flies. 

We tried three different bug sprays and I had a thermocell going also, don't know if it was working due to the wind, but anyways there has got to something somebody tried that worked. Any help please!!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Eat garlic regular.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Saturday night they were out in mass near Bayou Cinco


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

I got absolutely wrecked on sunday evening, had a swarm numbering in the hundreds chase me for more than a mile, I am still itching like mad.


----------



## Btsnhos (May 27, 2013)

muleskinner said:


> And those are the kid friendly words that describe these demons from hell! Does anyone have a sure fire way of keeping these things away, homemade or otherwise? When we were at the river Sunday you couldn't enjoy fishing for swatting flies.
> 
> We tried three different bug sprays and I had a thermocell going also, don't know if it was working due to the wind, but anyways there has got to something somebody tried that worked. Any help please!!


Mossberg 500. Game...over...


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

the only thing I know of that might help, would be sit in front of a large fan...


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

A rag of Diesel fuel, wipe yourself down regularly...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A light saber and about ten years of Jedi training should do ya right.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have heard you can wet a downey dryer sheet and wipe yourself down, never tried it so who knows. Off deep woods sometimes helps...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Had a buddies dog next to me for three days, all she did was look out for flies, and then grab them out of the air.

So I made sure to slip her a treat every now and then, she never left my side, and the flies, all types, could not get near me, with out losing their life.*


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

I have heard and seen several people and places last year take a beach ball and they paint them all black and then spray tacky spray to them and hang them on the edges of the woods or their property. This is suppose to scare them away or the dumb ones that go to it get stuck. I do not know, but I am desperate myself that I am gonna try it. This doesn't help while out fishing though. But I do kind of believe the towel trick. Except we would take a dryer towel for static release and wet those because of the smell they gave off and clip them to the back of our hats. It might have gave us some relief or at least in our minds it did.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

flame thrower.gasolin or skin so soft.dryer sheet will work.sounds crazy,but true.catchumup.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Take a zip lock bag fill it with water and put pennies in it. put it on a pole to hold it up on our boat and when the flys sees the brown penny it flys head straight for the penny to check it out and see a bigger fly in the reflection in the water and fly away, my friend has it at his house and he says it works like a charm. go figure let me know if you do it and how it works out for you. :yes::thumbup:


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

sss.works every time.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> *Had a buddies dog next to me for three days, all she did was look out for flies, and then grab them out of the air.*
> 
> *So I made sure to slip her a treat every now and then, she never left my side, and the flies, all types, could not get near me, with out losing their life.*


*Mine do the same thing but can't keep up with the number of them. I found something that works great but it's not cheap. Lowes carries this Lemon Grass spray that is pet safe that keeps them away for a good while. The problem is I have to use a whole can a day on my patio.*


----------



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

I heard this trick works also, listerine or vinegar, anybody else try this combo?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

muleskinner said:


> I heard this trick works also, listerine or vinegar, anybody else try this combo?


Listerine works on mosquitoes...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Please post more dumbass remedies......they're so funny


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

get ya one of them bee keeper hats that cover your head with screen. at least they can't get to your head. long sleeves and pants. then just let em buzz


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Anything that stays wet and sticky. Skin so soft works but take a bunch cause you have to apply it about every30 minutes. Have even heard of people using crisco oil but be careful cause you might slide out of the boat.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

This absolutely, positively, kicks their butt. The ones brave enough to touch you quickly disperse. I got mine from Dick's in Macon, GA. I would think the new Dicks will have it, or you can order it online. I tested a can from last season this weekend and it still worked like a champ... Not even a nibble for over 4 hours on the river bank. :thumbup: 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Insect-Repellent-6-5-Ounce-Aerosol/dp/B001ANRQQ2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1369972313&sr=8-5&keywords=sawyer+deet"]http://www.amazon.com/Sawyer-Insect-Repellent-6-5-Ounce-Aerosol/dp/B001ANRQQ2/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1369972313&sr=8-5&keywords=sawyer+deet[/ame]


----------



## muleskinner (May 5, 2009)

This has the same amount of deet as deep woods off. I assume you have probably tried everything as well so I'll give it a try, Lord knows anything is worth trying maybe there is something special in it!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I've yet to find something that works on the little bastards.


----------



## basnbud (Jul 20, 2011)

crisco will fry you like a big pile of bacon ! then you'll have to worry about the bears and coyotes trying to bite ya ! you'll smell sooo good !


----------



## Little Hellion (Jul 17, 2008)

Could hang fly paper all over ur boat, heck use the flies as free bait see two birds one stone


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Fly patch*

I just learned about this today and ordered a small pack to try. Never heard of the patch but willing try one. Got a report the flys are bad on the Choctawhatchee in shade with no wind.

see: http://www.deerflypatches.com/


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted



fishwalton said:


> I just learned about this today and ordered a small pack to try. Never heard of the patch but willing try one. Got a report the flys are bad on the Choctawhatchee in shade with no wind.
> 
> see: http://www.deerflypatches.com/


Patches are neat. They come in packs of 4 so one on cap and one on each shoe. Where does 4th one go?


----------



## Backwood (Mar 15, 2013)

deepwoods off period(FYI...do not get any on fishing gear,line,bait or hands handling bait!!!If
you do,you aint catching chit)


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Wear long sleeved pants and shirts like the ones made by Columbia. The vents will help with the heat and the sleeves will keep the bugs off. Just need to spray your face and bare hands. They'll be gone in a month or so.

NJD


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

My dad used to river fish when I was a kid and he swore by Vicks Vapo rub. I have never tried it, but I know it worked for him.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



muleskinner said:


> And those are the kid friendly words that describe these demons from hell! Does anyone have a sure fire way of keeping these things away, homemade or otherwise? When we were at the river Sunday you couldn't enjoy fishing for swatting flies.
> 
> We tried three different bug sprays and I had a thermocell going also, don't know if it was working due to the wind, but anyways there has got to something somebody tried that worked. Any help please!!


If they bite you and your wearing bug spray they get bigger and stronger, it's like a steroid for them! I tried cleaning the windshield early mooring before work the other day and saw one with teeth an inch big!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Deer Fly Patch*

I just received a small pack of "Deer Fly Patch" from the manufacturer. Have been out twice but there have been no yellow flies or dog flies where I have been fishing at the mouth of the Choctawhatchee River. Manybe one or two and that's all. So haven't had a good opportunity to try the patch.

You might want to place an order for the small pack just to see if they work.
I did get a note from the manufacturer that he was starting to get a good number of orders from Florida and that he was looking for dealers down here.

My buddy carries a fly swatter in his boat for the occasional fly, but that won't work very well when they are thick. 

See: http://www.deerflypatchesbcom/


----------

